# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-23 и его вооружение.

## RA3DCS

Хочу поднять тему непосредственно связанную с вооружениемМиГ-23.
Использование смешанного варианта ракет Р-23Р и Р-23Т. Ну, поскольку мнение знатоков вооружения МиГ-23 разделились, хотелось бы получить документальное доказательство по этому вопросу.
Из того, что имеем: 
Руководство по технической эксплуатации МиГ-23МЛ  ГК-442 1975 год.
При совместной подвеске ракет Р-23Т и Р-23Р порядок пуска определяется положением переключателя « Лев.- Прав.» на пульте управления вооружением, для других типов ракет его положение – безразлично.

----------


## Assaulter

На авиабазе летчики писали, что до МиГ-23М - только парами вешались:

Су-24 и Су-17, Миг-27 вопрос лётчикам 3

*С-22*




> До М включительно только парами, начиная с МЛ можно и комбинированно

----------


## lindr

> Руководство по технической эксплуатации МиГ-23МЛ ГК-442 1975 год.


Выпуск МиГ-23МЛ (23-12) начался в 1976 и закончился 1978, всего было выпущено около 100 машин. Должны в документе быть замены листов, описание 1975 очень сырое по определению. 

И для МиГ-23МЛА (23-12А) все могло быть не совсем так, хотя как правильно писал CRC все определялось блоком управления, если я правильно понял CRC там формировался кадр радиокоррекции, вроде как более ничего в ракету при ее полете к цели не передается.

Вообще временная диаграмма РЛС после пуска РВВ такова:

- временной интервал на сопровождение цели для уточнения ее положения

- временной интервал для подсвета цели (для ПАРГСН)

- временной интервал для выдачи кадра радиокоррекции. Кадр радиокоррекции передается последовательно: сначала идет информация для первой ракеты, потом для второй.

Собственно для Р-23Р и Р-23Т в кадре радиокоррекции различий нет, разница лишь в том, что Р-23Т при подлете сама захватит цель, а Р-23Р нуждается в подсвете до попадания. Зачем делать два разных блока не совсем понятно.

Второй вопрос есть много фото кабин 23-12, 23-12А, 23-14, 23-18, 23-22 есть там переключатель « Лев.- Прав.»? 

Если нет - то данный фрагмент ни о чем.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Второй вопрос есть много фото кабин 23-12, 23-12А, 23-14, 23-18, 23-22 есть там переключатель « Лев.- Прав.»? 
> .


По крайней мере на рисунке кабины этот переключатель есть!

----------


## lindr

Ага.. *а вот фиг*, это ранний П, и даже не П а его тренажер, но позднем там вместно Лев - Сер, а вместо Прав - Один.

То есть серия-одиночно.

http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/igor1...1_original.jpg

То же и на МЛА

http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviatio.../7/1167720.jpg

А вот и МЛД

http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviatio.../5/1427515.jpg

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ага.. *а вот фиг*, это ранний П, и даже не П а его тренажер,


МиГ-23П до номера 0390618914 имел прицельный комплекс как на МЛ С-23МЛ-88.

----------


## RA3DCS

69П-ПВ-23-12 - пульт вооружения.
В состав пульта входят:
Л1 - «Подготовка» - лампа сигнализирует выдачу команды «Подготовка»:
К1 – кнопка «перезарядка»:
R2 –регулятор громкости звукового сигнала:
В6 – «Лев – Прав» - переключатель выборности изделий «340»или «360», при комбинированной подвеске:

----------


## mrdetonator

здравствуйте друзья, а вот переключатель здесь....

----------


## RA3DCS

> здравствуйте друзья, а вот переключатель здесь....


Попутно и Вам вопрос: Ваши МЛ могли использовать комбинированный вариант подвески ракет?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Попутно и Вам вопрос: Ваши МЛ могли использовать комбинированный вариант подвески ракет?


да, могли, у нас были 23-12А(МЛА), фото кабины уже выложил lindr http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviatio.../7/1167720.jpg

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-23П до номера 0390618914 имел прицельный комплекс как на МЛ С-23МЛ-88.


Я потому и написал *ранний* П. А у вас схема его *тренажера*.




> здравствуйте друзья, а вот переключатель здесь....


Это кабина другого типа, посмотрите на прицел над панелью и на наличие переключателя "МЦ"-"ВЦ".

А вот кабина МЛ (23-12), также переключателя нет.

http://russianplanes.net/images/to91000/090478.jpg




> 69П-ПВ-23-12 - пульт вооружения.
> В состав пульта входят:
> Л1 - «Подготовка» - лампа сигнализирует выдачу команды «Подготовка»:
> К1 – кнопка «перезарядка»:
> R2 –регулятор громкости звукового сигнала:
> В6 – «Лев – Прав» - переключатель выборности изделий «340»или «360», при комбинированной подвеске:


И что? это описание раннего 23-12 я Кабины 23-12, 23-12А, 23-14 поздний, 23-18 выложил, нигде этого переключателя нет.

Осталось найти кабину 23-22, но думаю там то же самое.




> да, могли, у нас были 23-12А(МЛА)


Сраэу вопрос, на фото кабина* вашего* самолета, есть переключатель ОД- одна ракета, СЕР - две ракеты, как выбрать отдельно Р-23Т или Р-23Р, где переключатель?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Это кабина другого типа, посмотрите на прицел над панелью и на наличие переключателя "МЦ"-"ВЦ".
> 
> Сраэу вопрос, на фото кабина* вашего* самолета, есть переключатель ОД- одна ракета, СЕР - две ракеты, как выбрать отдельно Р-23Т или Р-23Р, где переключатель?


Фото пульта управления вооружением с переключателями "МЦ"-"ВЦ" и "ЛЕВ" - "ПРАВ" я выложил из тренажера МиГ-23МЛ академии Жуковского.

Да, это вопрос, точно ответ незнаю но переключатель сняли по какой-то причине, предполагаю что он был просто избыточным. Думаю что ракета выбирается в наличии режима СУВ, для режимов Р приоритет Р-23Р и для режимов Т наоборот Р-23Т.  Уточните, пожалуйста если я не прав.

----------


## CRC

> Да, это вопрос, точно ответ незнаю но переключатель сняли по какой-то причине, предполагаю что он был просто избыточным. Думаю что ракета выбирается в наличии режима СУВ, для режимов Р приоритет Р-23Р и для режимов Т наоборот Р-23Т.  Уточните, пожалуйста если я не прав.


Есть ли у вас блок схема системы оружия Миг-23 ML ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А у вас схема его *тренажера*


Ну и что что тренажера? По вашему оборудование кабины тренажера не должна соответствовать оригиналу?

Вот рисунок МЛ 23-12

----------


## lindr

> Вот рисунок МЛ 23-12


Александр, объяснение очень простое: у вас старая инструкция а за основу тренажера был взят старый МиГ-23П у детонатора похоже фото опытного МЛ  например есть выключатель "МЦ"-"ВЦ" которого нет на "нормальных" машинах. 

"Лев"- "Прав". Был заменен на "Сер"-"Од" где-то в 1977 году, МЛ конца 1977 -начала 1978 уже с ним. 

Обратите внимание также что на МЛ конца 1977 года изменен прицел- перенесена ручка регулировки яркости с правой на левую сторону. 




> Думаю что ракета выбирается в наличии режима СУВ, для режимов Р приоритет Р-23Р и для режимов Т наоборот Р-23Т.


Режим Р - это ведущий канал РЛС, Т - ведущий канал ТГС. 

А Р-23Т могла наводится ТГС и РЛС. Если действительно использовалась подвеска Р-23Р + Р-23Т и положение переключателя "Сер" к цели уйдут две ракеты, если "Од" одна из двух - вопрос: какая? 

На ранних МЛ и П это задавалось явно, на поздних машинах этой возможности нет.

В*ариант ответа: начиная с ~ 1977 года от совмещенного варианта отказались.*

----------


## RA3DCS

> которого нет на "нормальных" машинах. 
> "Лев"- "Прав". Был заменен на "Сер"-"Од" где-то в 1977 году, МЛ конца 1977 -начала 1978 уже с ним.


Да у нас и нет фотографий нормальных машин из той сотни, буржуям их не поставляли, а у нас фотографий не делали.
На первых МЛ на бороде видим ПРРВ на котором выбирался режим пуска один или серия. На поздних появился пульт выбора и индикации ПВИ-1, Переключатель один - серия перекочевал на верхний щиток вооружения.

----------


## RA3DCS

Если помните на первых М был переключатель "Без Р - Без Т"  Но он к смешанной подвеске Р-23 не имел отношения.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В*ариант ответа: начиная с ~ 1977 года от совмещенного варианта отказались.*


Это вряд ли!!!!! Просто использовался другой прием выбора ракет на подвесках.

----------


## lindr

> Это вряд ли!!!!! Просто использовался другой прием выбора ракет на подвесках.


Ну так расскажите о нем  :Smile:  пока никто вразумительно не смог объяснить как выбрать Р-23Р или Р-23Т при ведущем канале РЛС.

----------


## RA3DCS

Меня больше интересует вопрос применения комбинированного варианта подвесок Р-23 на МиГ-23М.
Некоторые бравые вояки утверждают, что собственноручно вешали такие ракеты на МиГ-23М. Что собственно вызывает большое сомнение.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Стало быть, по состоянию на 1981 г. ракета уже была и в составе АВ МиГ-23МЛ. 
> Кстати, штатное подвесное оборудование МиГ-23П: АПУ-23М1 (2 шт), БДЗ-60-23МЛ (2 шт), П-62-1М (2 шт) или П-62-2М (2 шт)


К сожалению руководство по технической эксплуатации таких ответов на вопросоы не дает. Варианты подвесок вооружения имеются в инструкции летчику. Которого у меня нет. Можно предположить, что оно мало отличается от МиГ-23МЛ. За исключением наземного вооружения. Предположительно возможна подвеска 6-и ракет Р-60.

----------


## RA3DCS

> фото с мужиком целующим Р-24, скорее всего подделка.


Сергей, почему вы решили, что это подделка?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что это за МЛ такой?


Да, интересный вариант. С одной стороны Н-008 ставили на МЛД, раньше, вроде, ее не ставили. С другой стороны, на МЛД ставили АСП-17МЛ, АСП-23ДЦМ стоял на МЛ. ВП-50-60 был на МЛД. Смесь какая-то... Возможно что-то было связано с производством? Чего-то не хватало, выпустили с тем, что было?

----------


## lindr

> Сергей, почему вы решили, что это подделка?


На фото у МиГ-23 только одно диэлектрическое  окно на крыле. У 23-18 и 23-22 их по два.

В 2014 году я считал, что все 23-12Б Сирии переделали в 23-22Б, лишь несколько лет спустя я узнал, что несколько машин из примерно 48 поставленных не переделывались.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да, интересный вариант........ Возможно что-то было связано с производством? Чего-то не хватало, выпустили с тем, что было?


Валера, судя по всему это не производство, а доработка. Я сначала подумал, что это П-шка. на них были прицелы АСП и в инструкции 1979 года не предусмотрено применение ракет Р-24. В частях ВВС П-шки обозначались по документам как МЛ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> что несколько машин из примерно 48 поставленных не переделывались.


Согласно данным, из умной книги, модернизация Сирийских МиГ-23МЛА в МиГ-23МЛС произошла в 1987 году и в количестве 40 шт.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Можно предположить, что оно мало отличается от МиГ-23МЛ. За исключением наземного вооружения. Предположительно возможна подвеска 6-и ракет Р-60.


Оказывается на МиГ-23П только Р-23Р(Т),24Р(Т), Р-24МР и Р-60(М). Больше ничего нет. От слова совсем! Применение 6 ракет Р-60(М) допускается даже со всеми подвесными баками. При спаренной подвески ракет Р-60(М) на точки 1 и 2 - только крыльевые подвесные баки.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, судя по всему это не производство, а доработка.


Чего во что? МЛД (Н-008, ВП-50-60) в МЛ (АСП-23ДЦМ)?



> Я сначала подумал, что это П-шка.


На П стояла Н-006, а не 008. Изначально предусматривалась Р-24 и АСП-23ДЦМ-2, позднее заменённый на АСП-23МЛ.



> ]на них были прицелы АCП


Саш, так они все АСП, только цифры далее разные. Да и ВП-50-60 им, вроде, ни к чему.



> в инструкции 1979 года не предусмотрено применение ракет Р-24.


Вполне возможно, т. к. официально Р-24 была принята ПСМ от 06.04.81



> В частях ВВС П-шки обозначались по документам как МЛ.


Это, как раз, самое несущественное.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Оказывается на МиГ-23П только Р-23Р(Т),24Р(Т), Р-24МР и Р-60(М). Больше ничего нет. От слова совсем!


Вот поэтому и представляется странной та картинка для П, что ты привел в своем посте №199: там полный набор для работы "по земле". Хотя, как говорят, демонтировали только цепи упр. СБП и "Дельтой". Так что, может, чем-то пулять по земле она ("П") могла, но не всем, что там нарисовано. (Я ж говорю, халтура). 
А где написано, что остались только УРВВ? Что-то, может, В-З осталось? Су-15 вот тоже учили по земле работать...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот поэтому и представляется странной та картинка для П, что ты привел в своем посте №199: там полный набор для работы "по земле".
> .


Так я это не придумал. Это все было в руководстве по эксплуатации 1979 года.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А где написано, что остались только УРВВ? .


В инструкции летчика написано и есть таблица вариантов подвески вооружения. Их всего 20. В отличии от МЛ где их 77.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Так я это не придумал. Это все было в руководстве по эксплуатации 1979 года.


Саша, ну что ты? Да разве ж я тебя упрекаю? Я исключительно про саму картинку - ну "липовая" она. Такая же небрежная, как много чего в доках славного КБ. (О чем мы уже не раз говорили).



> есть таблица вариантов подвески вооружения. Их всего 20. В отличии от МЛ где их 77.


Саш, а не мог бы ее как нибудь мне закинуть? Или сюда, или в личку. Мне очень интересно. 77-то мне не одолеть, а с 20-ю, может, справлюсь. :Smile:

----------


## Кацперский

> Саш, а не мог бы ее как нибудь мне закинуть? Или сюда, или в личку. Мне очень интересно. 77-то мне не одолеть, а с 20-ю, может, справлюсь.


Присоединяюсь  :Smile:  Для П и МЛ.

----------


## lindr

> Согласно данным, из умной книги, модернизация Сирийских МиГ-23МЛА в МиГ-23МЛС произошла в 1987 году и в количестве 40 шт.


В частности борт 2754 не переделывался, был сбит в 2016. 2751 еще ЕМНИП. На фото кто-то из них.

Самый маленький номер 2750, последний 2799, ЕМНИП 2750-2759 не переделывались. Штатная структура дает 48 строевых, два видимо запасные.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Оказывается на МиГ-23П только Р-23Р(Т),24Р(Т), Р-24МР и Р-60(М). Больше ничего нет. От слова совсем! Применение 6 ракет Р-60(М) допускается даже со всеми подвесными баками. При спаренной подвески ракет Р-60(М) на точки 1 и 2 - только крыльевые подвесные баки.


Инструкция издания 1981 года. Говорят что есть  2-е издание с изменениями и дополнениями.

----------


## RA3DCS

Оказывается для МиГ-23П существует еще дополнительное вооружение.
Самолет МиГ-23П при комплектации его соответствующими подвесными съемными агрегатами вооружения может применяться для поражения воздушных и визуально видимых площадных и малоразмерных наземных (надводных) целей с использованием дополнительного ракетного, артиллерийского и бомбардировочного вооружения.
В состав дополнительного вооружения самолета входят :
- управляемые ракеты Р-13М1 и Р-13М, Х-23М и Х-23,неуправляемые ракеты С-8 в блоках Б-8 и тип С-5 в блоках УБ-32, универсальные пушечные контейнеры УПК-23-250 – все только под крылом (точки подвески 3, 4).
- управляемые ракеты Р-13М1 и Р-13М с двигателем на беспламенном топливе, Р-3С, неуправляемые ракеты С-5 в блоках УБ-16, С-24 и бомбардировочные боеприпасы калибров 50, 100, 250 и 500 кг – под фюзеляжем и под крылом (точкиподвески 1, 2, 3. 4)
- ракета Р-3П (учебно – пусковая) только под крылом.
В сочетании с подфюзеляжным топливным баком на держатели точек 1 и 2 разрешается подвеска  только:
- двух ракет Р-13
- двух блоков УБ-16.
- гондолы с аппаратурой «Дельта» (только точка подвески 2):
- двух авиабомб калибра 50 или 100 кг. (двух разовых бомбовых связок калибра 100 кг)

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, спасибо. Я думал, что еще Р-73 ему дадут, но, видать, не состоялось. :Frown:  А на МЛД была.
Но все равно, на той картинке, что ты приводил, намалевано гораздо больше, чем указано в этом дополнении: нет ФАБов -500 и -250, нет С-24, нет ЗБ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, спасибо. Я думал, что еще Р-73 ему дадут, но, видать, не состоялось. А на МЛД была.


Валера, они вроде бы появились на МЛД. Но видимо из за проблем с работой двигателя при пуске были запрещены. И только скорее всего с появлением системы АКВС в 1986 снова были разрешены.
Зато есть вариант подвески с РН-40 и РН-28 на  левой подфюзеляжной токе подвески №-1,  правда дописан ручкой.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Саша, прочитал в Сети насчет Р-73. Летчик, летал, как раз на П. Говорит, что в полку вешали Р-73 пару штук, естественно. Так что, была! Значит, должны быть еще какие-то дополнения или что-то подобное.
P.S.Насчет АКВС я не в курсе, не знаю, что это такое. :Frown:

----------


## RA3DCS

> P.S.Насчет АКВС я не в курсе, не знаю, что это такое.


Валера, знаешь! Просто под другим названием. Улучшенная система предупреждения помпажа.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это интерцепторы, что-ли на ракетах когда стали делать?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это интерцепторы, что-ли на ракетах когда стали делать?


Интерцепторы и пламегасители на ракетах - это только пол дела. АКВС система на двигателе самолета позволявшая задушить возникший помпаж.

----------


## николай-78

Ефремов 23П АПУ под Р-60 подвеска по 2 и одинарная, для 2-х ограничений по количеству не налагалось, Р-73 не было.

----------


## RA3DCS

> .......для 2-х ограничений по количеству не налагалось,.....


Не совсем понял про какие ограничения идет речь.

----------


## FLOGGER

Наверное про наличие ПТБ?
P.S. Смотри, Саш: решил посмотреть, что в Книге написано про вооружение. Открываю т. 2, стр. 192, читаю: "на перехватчике ПВО ракеты Х-23 с апп. "Дельта-Н", а также варианты неупр. вооружения для работы по земле не устанавливались". Получается, Книга дает неверную информацию?! Ведь Книга-то писалась спустя 40 лет после, все документы есть! Непонятно. У меня уже были сомнения относительно  некоторых вещей, но теперь они подтвердились. К сожалению.

----------


## AndyK

> P.S. Смотри, Саш: решил посмотреть, что в Книге написано про вооружение. Открываю т. 2, стр. 192, читаю: "на перехватчике ПВО ракеты Х-23 с апп. "Дельта-Н", а также варианты неупр. вооружения для работы по земле не устанавливались". Получается, Книга дает неверную информацию?! Ведь Книга-то писалась спустя 40 лет после, все документы есть! Непонятно. У меня уже были сомнения относительно  некоторых вещей, но теперь они подтвердились. К сожалению.


Ну так Александр же писал, что Х-23 с "Дельтой", НАРы и пр. из состава дополнительного АВ, коим вероятно с-ты, поставляемые на вооружение авиации ПВО СССР, не комплектовались.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ..... и пр. из состава дополнительного АВ, коим вероятно с-ты, поставляемые на вооружение авиации ПВО СССР, не комплектовались.


Видимо часть дополнительного вооружения всё-таки поставлялась.
Из воспоминаний одного летчика.

Посмотрел свои записи в летной книжке. Очень удивился. В 1996 году мы на 23п
 (с прицелами АСП-17 млп и черными креслами КМ-1М сер 5, других в эти
 командировки мы не перегоняли)  летали в тоцкое  и там отрабатывали
практическое бомбометание (п-50-75, фаб 100-120, фаб 250-200 и фаб 500 м62)

----------


## RA3DCS

Еще интересный момент.
Варианты дополнительного вооружения 34, 35, 36, 37.
Применяется только на самолетах с АСП-23ДЦМ-П.
34. С-24, УБ-16, УБ-16, С-24.
35. УБ-32, С-24,С-24, УБ-32.
36. УБ-16, С-24,С-24, УБ-16
37. Б-8, С-24, С-24, Б-8.

Выходит АСП-17 МЛП не может применять эти варианты оружия?

----------


## RA3DCS

> P.S. Смотри, Саш: решил посмотреть, что в Книге написано про вооружение. Открываю т. 2, стр. 192, читаю: "на перехватчике ПВО ракеты Х-23 с апп. "Дельта-Н", а также варианты неупр. вооружения для работы по земле не устанавливались". Полу.


Валера, Это может быть правдой. Ведь в определенный момент времени было демонтировано и СБВ.

----------


## ДА-200

> Еще интересный момент.
> Варианты дополнительного вооружения 34, 35, 36, 37.
> Применяется только на самолетах с АСП-23ДЦМ-П.
> 34. С-24, УБ-16, УБ-16, С-24.
> 35. УБ-32, С-24,С-24, УБ-32.
> 36. УБ-16, С-24,С-24, УБ-16
> 37. Б-8, С-24, С-24, Б-8.
> 
> Выходит АСП-17 МЛП не может применять эти варианты оружия?


В других вариантах вооружения есть С-24?

----------


## RA3DCS

> В других вариантах вооружения есть С-24?


Николай, в том то и дело что есть.
33. УПК, С-24, С-24, УПК.
38. С-24, С-24, С-24, С-24.
42. С-24, --, --, С-24.
47. --, С-24, С-24, --.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Еще интересный момент.
> Варианты дополнительного вооружения 34, 35, 36, 37.
> Применяется только на самолетах с АСП-23ДЦМ-П.
> 34. С-24, УБ-16, УБ-16, С-24.
> 35. УБ-32, С-24,С-24, УБ-32.
> 36. УБ-16, С-24,С-24, УБ-16
> 37. Б-8, С-24, С-24, Б-8.


Кстати все тоже самое на МиГ-23МЛ. Только для самолетов с АСП-23ДЦМ

 47.  С-24, УБ-16, УБ-16, С-24.
 48.  УБ-32, С-24,С-24, УБ-32.
 49.  УБ-16, С-24,С-24, УБ-16
 56.  Б-8, С-24, С-24, Б-8.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, Это может быть правдой. Ведь в определенный момент времени было демонтировано и СБВ.


Так я не говорю, что это неправда, я говорю, что это НЕ ВСЯ правда.  Из этого текста следует, что раз не ставились, то их и не было. Ведь не написано, что потом самолеты доработали для работы по  земле - вот я о чем!  Мы-то тоже поначалу так же думали (см. свой пост №227 от 17.10), пока ты не нашел дополнения по вооружению. И в книге должны были это написать, вот я о чем. Почти 40 лет прошло, все документы есть, что ж не написали? :Confused:  Фактически вводят людей в заблуждение. :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот что мне интересно: чем отличались между собой АПУ-23, АПУ-23М и АПУ-23М1? Есть еще АПУ-23М1-Э. Это, как я понимаю, на экспорт. Есть фото с отличиями? И какая АПУ стояла на МИГ-23П с Р-24? На нем применялись одновременно 24Р и 24П?
P.S. Прошу прощения, но так долго страницы открываются, что не дождешься. Просмотрел неск. веток по 23-му, по 3-5 страниц на каждой, времени убил много, а ответа не увидел. Может, просмотрел где... :Confused:

----------


## lindr

Да вроде писали много раз. АПУ-23-11 цельная. АПУ-23М облегченная АПУ-23М1 под Р-24

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да вроде писали много раз. АПУ-23-11 цельная. АПУ-23М облегченная АПУ-23М1 под Р-24


Честно говоря, не припомню. А внешне они, АПУ-23М и АПУ-23М-1 отличаются? Я, вроде, нашел одно внешнее отличие, но не уверен, что именно этим. Мне кажется, что именно этот элемент где-то обсуждали, но не нашел, где. Может, я что-то и путаю. Может, есть  еще какие-то отличия?
Насчет АПУ-23 я, конечно, лопухнулся - просто забыл, что она называется так же, но 23-11. Да, целиковая. Забыл.
 
Желтой стрелкой пометил этот  элемент. На АПУ-23М его, вроде, нет.
Значит, если я правильно понял, для Р-24 только 23М1?

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот нашел еще один элемент, который сделан по-разному на АПУ.
 
На правом снимке сделано так, как наших МЛ\МЛД. На наших точно. А вот на левом снимке такое исполнение я увидел только на немецких МЛ-ах (на двух я обнаружил: 23+12 и 23+13, больше у меня немцев нет) и на болгарских МЛ (или МЛД?) 23-22А. На наших я такого не видел. На немецком я разглядел надпись АПУ-23М1-А. Интересно, а почему так, чем они отличаются?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот нашел еще один элемент, который сделан по-разному на АПУ.
> 
> ?


Тут наверно вопрос нужно поставить чем отличается АПУ 23М1 от АПУ-23М1-Э?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот нашел еще один элемент, который сделан по-разному на АПУ.
>  ?


Это утолщение получилось из за переходных отрывных разъемов на изделии.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, привет, с наступающим! А что вот это белое "окошко", что стрелкой я пометил на правом снимке, не знаешь? Оно на левой, и на правой ПУ находится на одном месте, с левой стороны.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что вот это белое "окошко", что стрелкой я пометил на правом снимке, не знаешь? Оно на левой, и на правой ПУ находится на одном месте, с левой стороны.


Привет Валера! С наступающим! Это Рупоры волновода. На АПУ-23М1 они с обоих сторон. Предназначен для направлений передачи электромагнитной энергии от РЛС к антенне прямого сигнала изделия с радиолокационной головкой самонаведения.

----------


## RA3DCS

_В свое время mrdetonator эту тему поднимал.
_

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот Саш, спасибо. Особенно за фото, коллаж, точнее. А где поднимал, в этой ветке? Я помню, что разговор, вроде, был, но не нашел. Сейчас уже не очень актуально, но интересно все равно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А где поднимал, в этой ветке? Я помню, что разговор, вроде, был, но не нашел. Сейчас уже не очень актуально, но интересно все равно.


Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, Саша, посмотрю там.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Совершенно верно, но интересно есть что на експорт для стран Варшавского договора выпускали установку с обозначением АПУ-23М1-Е с единственным волноводом. Например первые Миг-23МЛ которые мы получили в 1981 имеели только АПУ-23М1-Е. Самолеты Миг-23МЛ поздних серий (поставка 1983) были уже оснащены более совершеной версии установки АПУ-23М1, но у нас ракеты Р-24Р никогда небыли использованы.
> .


Судя по вклейкам в описания ракеты Р-24Р и Р-24Т на изделиях 23-12А и изделиях 23-12Б появились с мая 1983 года. А так же неуправляемый С-8М калибра 80 мм.

----------

